
Yahoo Query Language will be retired on January 3 - niutech
https://developer.yahoo.com/yql/
======
prepend
I will miss this like I miss Yahoo Pipes.

I really just want a grep for the internet that runs at scale. With open logic
so I know exactly what it’s doing.

~~~
onli
> _like I miss Yahoo Pipes._

I try to scratch that itch with
[https://www.pipes.digital/](https://www.pipes.digital/). It's a bit different
and not fully complete, but it's also a flow and block based visual editor
that can manipulate RSS/XML data. Maybe have a look?

~~~
zimmund
Looks very nice!

At $20/mo there are alternatives (Zapier comes to mind) that may cover your
needs as well. There's also Node-RED for those wanting something self-hosted
(though it won't be as straight-forward).

The interesting thing about Pipes for me was that I could correct small things
quite easy (and read my feeds later using Google Reader -oh, those were the
times!-), and besides it being free it was maintained by a "familiar" site. At
this point I'd rather invest my time in a tool I can control!

------
giancarlostoro
Are there open source alternatives to this? I only found out about it once it
was announced it would be getting shut down sometime back. It seems
interesting at the very least. I feel like someone could remake this, it's
basically SQL for "requests" or something similar or am I wrong?

~~~
11235813213455
Anyway, I prefer CSS selectors nowadays for querying html

    
    
        var text=await fetch('https://cors-anywhere.herokuapp.com/https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18785255').then(r=>r.text())
        var d=new DOMParser().parseFromString(text, 'text/html');
        d.body.querySelector('.comment-tree').rows

~~~
giancarlostoro
Yeah I hadn't even considered just using JS. Makes sense if you're in the
browser. Maybe with headless Chrome this is much more likely a solution.

------
paulie_a
They might as well announce Yahoo will be retired. There is nothing left at
this point.

~~~
jsjohnst
Feel the same way and that’s coming from someone who used to drive this car:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyjohnstone/sets/721576332...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremyjohnstone/sets/72157633260803469/)

~~~
jwilbs
I’d love to hear the story behind that, haha.

Were you paid to drive that? Were you just a huge Yahoo fan? An early
employee?

~~~
jsjohnst
The backstory was Yahoo! Buzz Marketing paid for the wrapping on their car for
several employees they selected over the years. You didn’t get paid for having
it done, but there were unofficial perks that came with it (along with several
strict rules, like something as simple as getting pulled over could cause you
to be terminated, depending on circumstances).

------
gdsdfe
Wow! I just realized that Yahoo still exists!

------
natecavanaugh
I wonder if this can/will be open sourced in some way. It was always such a
cool idea, it'd be a shame for it to just disappear.

~~~
niutech
There is already [https://github.com/yahoo/yql-
plus](https://github.com/yahoo/yql-plus)

